# 2021 XPRESS 22SW



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 22 FT SW BAY XPRESS IS READY TO FISH HAS THE MINN KOTA TROLLING MOTOR, JACK PLATE HUMMING BIRD GPS/SOUNDER, PLEANTY OF STORAGE, AND FISHING ROOM HURRY GIVE STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS A CALL TO SEE THIS BOAT TODAY $48,175.00

[email protected]

361-758-2140 ASK FOR STEVEN


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

What’s the top end speed you are seeing out of this set up?


----------



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

I HAD IT AT 50 WHEN I PULLED BACK


----------

